# God Has Kept Me Here For A Reason



## Alex3 (Mar 29, 2006)

My Mom sent me this and I had to share it with my 2cool family.

*God Has Kept Me Here For A Reason 

Repeat after me: God has kept me here for a reason. I survived because He has a plan for me. All my bad relationships, the addictions, the consequences, the bad credit, the repossessions, the death of my 
loved ones, the back stabbing from my friends, the negative thoughts, or the lack of support; I made it because I am blessed! ​*


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

And a life that is focused on Jesus and following him, will have very few of the characteristics detailed above. Except for the death of loved ones - that will happen to all of us because we are mortal...

If we want to be blessed, we must live a life that honors God. Then we will be blessable.

God has kept me here for a REASON. God has the ability to reason, and he gave us that ability when he created man. God wants us to THINK. And God wants us to CHOOSE to follow his ways. And God wants us to CHOOSE his son Jesus as our Savior. Talk to Jesus, and you'll find that he loves you and wants to be your best friend.


----------



## Alex3 (Mar 29, 2006)

Mrs. B, There was more to that but for some reason it didn't post. But you're right faith in God will get you through the bad things in life.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

For more input on the bad times life throws at us, see my post on TTMB, "just gotta vent" thread:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=92337


----------

